# Fix For People That Tailgate Motorcycles...



## Hullahopper

Yep, that aught to fix it! On a more serious note, I am wondering if any of you have ever seen this done in the general Houston area. From a friend of mine who lives in San Antonio.

Huge warning! Today on my way to work (in the rent-a-car) a motorcycle driver got mad at the car in front of me. He dropped down glass marbles. The car beside me hit them and they started shattering and popping. The car he was aiming for had just exited and missed the whole thing. I was left with a broken windshield and very shaken. I have reported to SAPD. Looked on the internet and this is sometimes also done with ball bearings. I am so glad I didn't drive the Corvette convertible today, as I'm sure I would be dead.


----------



## omgidk

I seen and heard all kinds of things, I don't know why people tailgate motorcycles anyway.....


----------



## iridered2003

did that guy just fart?


----------



## ralph7

Hullahopper said:


> Yep, that aught to fix it! On a more serious note, I am wondering if any of you have ever seen this done in the general Houston area. From a friend of mine who lives in San Antonio.
> 
> Huge warning! Today on my way to work (in the rent-a-car) a motorcycle driver got mad at the car in front of me. He dropped down glass marbles. The car beside me hit them and they started shattering and popping. The car he was aiming for had just exited and missed the whole thing. I was left with a broken windshield and very shaken. I have reported to SAPD. Looked on the internet and this is sometimes also done with ball bearings. I am so glad I didn't drive the Corvette convertible today, as I'm sure I would be dead.


Sorry about your windshield. The marble dropper was an immature idiot, at best.
I have heard about bikers carrying things like old spark plugs and ball bearings to avenge whatever wrong they feel the "cagers" are doing.
I have ridden bikes most all my life and agree that people in cars are often clueless as to our safety, but throwing things out in traffic is about as stupid as it gets.


----------



## bayrunner

If you did that using that little scooter in San Antonio some ******* would just run you over in his truck and turn you into a little greasy spot. You can buy an electronic ignition pear-burner at Tractor Supply and make your own. Just use the little camping propane unless you plan on doing a lot of burning.


----------



## Jaysand247

Sounds like a good way to get yourself killed on a bike . Idiots are everywhere .


----------



## Hullahopper

ralph7 said:


> Sorry about your windshield. The marble dropper was an immature idiot, at best.
> I have heard about bikers carrying things like old spark plugs and ball bearings to avenge whatever wrong they feel the "cagers" are doing.
> I have ridden bikes most all my life and agree that people in cars are often clueless as to our safety, but throwing things out in traffic is about as stupid as it gets.


Wasn't my windshield, it happened to a friend of mine in San Antonio. Just hoping it doesn't become a "fad" over here. And I do give any vehicle in front of me a lot of distance which has saved my arse more than once over the years.


----------



## jamisjockey

Had a guy on a Harley come roaring up in the right lane while I was in line to pass a tanker.
Wedges himself in between me and the car in front of me.
And proceeds to wave me back and brake check me.
Just sayin.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunchistheman

I respect the bikers and try stay aware of them because there is a bunch of riders where I live. I always hear a bunch of krap like "we don't get any respect on the road" or "nobody cares about bikers" but half these guys on the road drive like freaking idiots. Hauling arse and cutting through traffick. Riding in groups hauling tail try it to keep up with each other. I am sorry but if you are going to ride like that and then get smeared over the road, don't make automobile drivers look like the bad guys.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Lot's of this around SA and Hill Country






And to see these idiot's makes you want to just stop and wait for them to crash or ride away


----------



## dwycoff

It is legal in California but illegal in all other states. When I used to ride I never did it. Enough crazy cagers out there without pushing your luck!


----------



## country7

And there are a lot of idiots on bikes too I see bikers doing stupid **** every day and I'm tired of always hearing watch out for bikes.. Cagers don't give us respect.. Well it's a 2 way street


----------



## sotexhookset

GreatWhite4591 said:


> Lot's of this around SA and Hill Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to see these idiot's makes you want to just stop and wait for them to crash or ride away


Yep. And that fat *** feet dragger on that pos bike in the first video shouldn't Ben have a license. My 12 yo niece would be better than that wannabe with one days training.


----------



## JFolm

I love it when bikers want to fight when they fly up on someone while the car is signaling to move over. I'm sorry, I didn't see you zig zag around 4 cars while going 130 mph.


----------



## txjoker

I've seen many bikes in the Kemah/Seabrook/League City area that do this kind of stuff. I have also noticed that they hide their license plate almost tucked completely under their rear tire. I guess so people can't report their driving



GreatWhite4591 said:


> Lot's of this around SA and Hill Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to see these idiot's makes you want to just stop and wait for them to crash or ride away


----------



## jamisjockey

Had another Harley guy on hwy 6 today wedge himself in between me and the truck on front of me and hit the brakes. We were already slowing for a red light I had to hit the brakes pretty good to keep from squashing his ***.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Every biker should have*



GreatWhite4591 said:


> Lot's of this around SA and Hill Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to see these idiot's makes you want to just stop and wait for them to crash or ride away


All bike riders should carry a camera by law so we can judge who is at fault , IMO they are major dumb *** that road rash would help , :hairout::hairout:


----------



## Gottagofishin

The fix is simple. If you are riding a motorcycle and someone is tailgating you.... Move over to the ****** slow lane and get out of my way.


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Up here*

Up here these da's ride at 40mph in a no pass zone then do 80 mph so you can't pass em and way to loud also


----------



## Steelersfan

Had a punk on a crotchrocket in front of me last Friday pop a wheelie going up a curved hill. Chuckled a bit when he almost took out the jersey barrier at bit it. Couldn't steer as well as he thought with just one wheel.


----------



## Wizness

This is nothing new. Been going on for years.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

look inside a parked bikes windshield, ever see a strip magnet w ball bearings on it ?

then , there's "the whip" with the horse halter snap on it.....


----------



## WillieT

Idiots are everywhere, but more idiot bikers than cagers in my opinion. I would hate to see anyone get hurt or worse, but sometimes it seems like the bikers are just looking for trouble and making things hard on themselves. Then blame it on the cagers. Really?????


----------



## Tom

Bickers acting like fools.
1. I donâ€™t think theyâ€™re acting.
2 I donâ€™t want to see one lying on the road in front of me at the last moment.
When I see something like some of the idiots shown here are doing, I get as far back as I can.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I like when bikes think they can stop traffic by sitting in the way (like in the second video). They move when they see a full replacement bumper coming and then hear train horns.


----------



## Main Frame 8

As long as they offer 4 wheel transportation, I'll stay away from the 2 wheel variety. 

It's like jumping out of a perfectly good boat to walk among stingrays.


----------



## Worm Drowner

Hmmm.....180 lb jerk on a 600 lb motorcycle vs 300 lbs annoyed driver in a 7900 lb F-350. Gee, I wonder who wins that one? 

The thing is, I have a great many friends who are avid bikers and I try to respect bikers on the road. Don't be stupid and I have no problems with anyone.


----------



## Mont

Worm Drowner said:


> Hmmm.....180 lb jerk on a 600 lb motorcycle vs 300 lbs annoyed driver in a 7900 lb F-350. Gee, I wonder who wins that one?


Here locally, last week, a driver was sentenced to 4 years in the pen for taking his 12,000 pound truck and running over someone because he was in a hurry to get to work. That's not winning, nor is running over someone on a bike.



> Penaâ€™s conviction shows the importance of operating a vehicle safely, Reed said.
> 
> â€œI think potentially it applies to anybody in our county texting while driving, or driving intoxicated or recklessly,â€ he said.


Reed is our assistant DA. There was also a 6 million dollar civil settlement. The penitentiary sentence was on the criminal side for criminally negligent homicide.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Problem is stupid is all over the road no matter what the vehicle. 

At least bikers don't text or talk on the cell when riding...I hope!


----------



## GulfCoast1102

mstrelectricman said:


> Problem is stupid is all over the road no matter what the vehicle.
> 
> At least bikers don't text or talk on the cell when riding...I hope!


I've seen plenty of idiots riding crotch rockets through town, yaking on the phone, switching hands so they can operate the brake and clutch, or just use the foot brake and no front brake.

They look really cool when they've got their helmet attached to the hanger on the side of the bike. Just wonder if they can quickly snatch it off and put it on their head right before they wreck! :spineyes:


----------



## capt.dave

I try and give bikers a little extra room on the road.

However, there really seem to be an increased amount of bikers (in particular crotch rockets) that drive like freakin idoits. It's a weekly occurance that I'll see packs of them on 610 or other freeways going 90 + weaving through traffic like it's sitting still. Not to mention, I'd say at least 9 out of every 10 crotch rockets I see on the road are exceeding the posted speed limit by double digits. 

Like others have stated, the respect thing is a two way street. Unfortunately, a few give a bad rap to all.


----------



## MRussell

Tom said:


> Bickers acting like fools.


Bickers **** me off too!

Green to you


----------



## Mont

> I'd say at least 9 out of every 10 crotch rockets I see on the road are exceeding the posted speed limit by double digits.


10 is a double digit  
Street racing is a felony these days despite what you see on some of the cable channels. Riding directly next to anyone on a bike is a death wish, especially big rigs and any trailer. I also had an entire sheet of 1/2 plywood go up and over me due to the air pressure in front of my Goldwing. It came off the truck that was two vehicles up in front of me. Shortly afterwards, I upgraded to a poly windshield. I go out of my way to stay out of the way, both riding and driving.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Mont said:


> 10 is a double digit
> Street racing is a felony these days despite what you see on some of the cable channels. Riding directly next to anyone on a bike is a death wish, especially big rigs and any trailer. I also had an entire sheet of 1/2 plywood go up and over me due to the air pressure in front of my Goldwing. It came off the truck that was two vehicles up in front of me. Shortly afterwards, I upgraded to a poly windshield. I go out of my way to stay out of the way, both riding and driving.


That plywood encounter would have been my warning from the big man upstairs 

I took one on the front q panel off an F150 several years ago and that was enough for an emergency underwear check. Can't imagine that one you came across.


----------



## dbarham

Had a biker this morning race me thru the 4 way stop I was clearly stopped first he was a big fat harley guy doing the balancing thing and then he guns it just as I take off with them loud hideous mufflers at 6 am in the middle of town! then a punk a z s kid tailgating me all the way to the beer store on his crotch rocket just now! I dont hate motorcycles or bikers we raced pro motocross for 10 yrs they just need to follow the same rule I do on the rd!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Most of the crazy motorcycle driving I have witnessed is crotch rockets, basically never cruisers. However, I see quite a few crotch rocket drivers who seem to prefer to stay alive. I don't own a bike now, and doubt I ever will again. In some ways, for driving a bike in Houston (suicide?), it seems the crotch rocket may make more sense. For country roads ('The Sisters' as example), I don't know what type bike would be best. If I had a crotch rocket, there are times I would just have to go through 2 or 3 gears. I hope I never get to where the thrill of acceleration does nothing for me.


----------



## Brian10

Just got back from a vacation in California. If you think there's a lot of stupid bikers here in Texas, California finally has us beat. It's like almost all of them have a death wish there.


----------



## Pistol58

I have a story to share.

Back in probably 2006, we were in Austin celebrating a friends Birthday. They were having some sort of rally downtown that night.

Night was coming to an end so we headed out. I was driving, and it was about midnight. In the rear view I can see the tell tale sign of the crotch rockets coming (bouncing lights), and they blow by me like Im standing still. 

Must have been about 40 or so in that pack. The rear of the pack were stunt riding at 70+ miles an hour. One dude steps off the side of the bike and is throwing sparks with his boots, etc, etc. 

Coming up to an overpass and I can see smoke and lights flipping. Immediately brake to slow down and sure enough, the stunt man took a spill. 

He was picking his bike up by the time we got to him. 

I think there is a time and place for this stuff, and its not on a major freeway at midnight.


----------



## bearintex

Could always take traffic like this guy does:


----------



## fishingcacher

The reason for not tailgating a biker is he can stop in a short distance than your car or truck.


----------



## Mont

Brian10 said:


> Just got back from a vacation in California. If you think there's a lot of stupid bikers here in Texas, California finally has us beat. It's like almost all of them have a death wish there.


They ride the stripe between lanes out there, legally. I couldn't believe it when I was over there a couple of years ago.


----------



## fishingcacher

Mont said:


> They ride the stripe between lanes out there, legally. I couldn't believe it when I was over there a couple of years ago.


I have seen it when there is bumper to bumper traffic.


----------

